# Gemstones Poodles, Connecticut



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Ask them if they do health testing. I also was a little confused by the statement that they have a few miniatures too. I didn’t see that they breed minis, so where are they coming from?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Welcome! It's a very exciting time to be adding a new puppy to the family. I do not have experience with them, but I can comment on some things that I have observed from her website.

One of the important ways to be sure that you're getting a pup from healthy parents is to make sure the parents are health tested. Standard poodles in particular can suffer from some inherited diseases and hip dysplasia, so it is important to see these documented results.

I saw no mention of health testing on Gemstone's website, but I did go onto the OFA (orthopedic foundation for animals) website to see if there are records of them completing tests. It seems like over the years, quite a few of their dogs have had health testing done, though only one has fully completed the tests necessary for CHIC certification. All the dogs listed on OFA have either good or fair rated hips. The number of "fair" ratings I see in Gemstone's lines is something that I personally would not be comfortable with. That said, only one of their _*current listed breeding dogs*_ shows any records of being health tested (see Gemstone's Show Me The Money). This doesn't necessarily mean the tests haven't been completed for other dogs, but it is most certainly something I would ask about. Hip certification is a standard practice among reputable breeders. You can look on OFA's website to see their list of recommended tests for each breed.

Here is a link Search results for Gemstone's poodles

Another thing that I would ideally look for in a reputable breeder is demonstration of a dog's structural and temperamental quality. Breeders typically do this by titling a dog in conformation, obedience, or other performance events. I think I've seen all the pedigrees of Gemstone's dogs and some of them come from conformation lines, but aren't titled themselves. In addition, many of the dogs look to be of lines where none of the family tree has any titles. Some of them look like they have decent structure, and others look like their structure could be lacking. There are plenty of excellent dogs that don't have titles, but it's nice to see those in a pedigree as evidence of quality dogs.

Other things-

I really dislike that they have a paypal button to put a deposit on puppies. This makes it appear that there is no application, no interview, and nothing to make sure the pups are going to good homes. Maybe this does still happen somehow, but I do not like how easy they make it to put a deposit. My dog's breeder talked to me for many hours before she agreed to allow me to put a deposit. And all reputable breeders that I know require application and approval.

No mention of a puppy contract here, so that is something I'd ask about. Puppy contracts can be very important to consider. Such as what kind of health guarantee do they offer (like if puppy comes down with Parvo 12 hours after you pick it up) and what sort of guarantee do they have against inherited genetic diseases. Also you want to know what rules they have on when you are required to spay/neuter.

This is a breeder that breeds dogs as a full time business to make money. That doesn't make them bad. I would say I personally prefer preservation hobby breeders because their purpose in breeding is to breed better dogs because they love the breed. Many will say that breeding done right is near impossible to profit from. So when I see a breeder that is operating as a business, it raises questions about what corners they're cutting. The best reputable hobby breeders aren't always easy to contact because they have busy lives and only breed their dogs because they are passionate about them.

The question of purchasing from a given breeder is very personal, and I only mention these things to help you make an educated decision.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! Great insights from Carolinek and Raindrops, as always.

I'm also wondering if you've visited the facility? I think a meet and greet with the breeder and some of their poodles (including the dam and sire) is a good idea whenever possible. Get a feel for their temperaments, make sure they're clean and well-socialized, check out their living conditions... That sort of thing.

It's too easy for puppy mills to hide behind a good website and personable sales folks these days. And for a family pet, you really want a puppy that's been raised in the home, not treated like livestock.

(Not saying that's the case here, but it sounds like a big business, which is doubly worth visiting.)

Good for you for doing your homework! This is such a big, exciting decision.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, a site visit is a great idea! 
I wonder if the website is outdated, I noticed the three females they pictured range in age from 9- 13. Too old to still be breeding, I believe 7 is accepted as a good age to retire a dam. 

Breeders don`t always update their websites, which doesn`t mean they’re not good. I would visit, ask lots of questions, and keep an open mind. I did notice the pedigrees of the breeding dogs contained a fair amount of titled dogs (champions), although I would hope these females aren’t being used for breeding anymore. If they are, run from this breeder.


----------



## Kristin123 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a 4yo male from gemstone. He has had more than 1 autoimmune disorder. The first one showed up at just shy of 3. He is the only one of his litter with health challenges and she did have some trouble " after the fact" with the sire which is likely where the challenges stemmed from. Christy has been incredible with helping is navigate our challenges and her health guarantee does not expire. When we are ready we can get another puppy "free of charge" and we don't have to give our boy back as some breeders require. Her website is not "updated" as she does do more than breed poodles. The dogs do live in her home. I can honestly say over the past 4 years she has been readily available whether to discuss food, our boys challenges, etc. She has always been open and honest with me! Despite what we have dealt with medically I would recommend her. Our boy is an anomaly in her breeding record! You will be pleased with your pup!


----------



## Jed S (May 10, 2020)

We have purchased two standards from Christy at Gemstone Poodles and we'd absolutely go back to her when we're ready for a third poodle. While I totally understand being cautious about such an important decision -- we visited 4 breeders before choosing Gemstone -- all I can say is that how Christy presents herself and her breeding practices has been borne out in our case. We've had two wonderful standards with zero health problems. And she's always been available to us for advice or updates on the dogs.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 16, 2020)

thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


I bought from her a few years ago. My guy is great! I’m buying now again. Christina is a gem!


----------



## Ollie’smom (Oct 22, 2020)

thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


Hi I wanted to see what you decided and if you bought a puppy from Gemstone.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> Ask them if they do health testing. I also was a little confused by the statement that they have a few miniatures too. I didn’t see that they breed minis, so where are they coming from?


Sometimes breeders choose to breed 2 or even three breeds.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Ollie’smom said:


> Hi, I wanted to see what you decided and if you bought a puppy from Gemstone.


I purchased my 1st Apricot Standard Poodle female from Christy in 2005. She was out of a pair who were exceptional. The sire was out of dogs bred for agility, he was smart, gentle and outgoing. Her dam was an incredible mom and the sweetest of temperaments. I paid $1600 for her with full breeding rights. I bred German Shepherds for 35 yrs at the time, and always wanted a Standard. I had a GSD and a GoldenRetriever too. My girl housebroke in a week, learned at an extremely quick rate. Went everywhere with me. I had no health issues until she was 10 1/2. I lost her to canine breast cancer.


----------



## Becky S (Oct 24, 2020)

Kristin123 said:


> I have a 4yo male from gemstone. He has had more than 1 autoimmune disorder. The first one showed up at just shy of 3. He is the only one of his litter with health challenges and she did have some trouble " after the fact" with the sire which is likely where the challenges stemmed from. Christy has been incredible with helping is navigate our challenges and her health guarantee does not expire. When we are ready we can get another puppy "free of charge" and we don't have to give our boy back as some breeders require. Her website is not "updated" as she does do more than breed poodles. The dogs do live in her home. I can honestly say over the past 4 years she has been readily available whether to discuss food, our boys challenges, etc. She has always been open and honest with me! Despite what we have dealt with medically I would recommend her. Our boy is an anomaly in her breeding record! You will be pleased with your pup!


Hi - I wanted to reach out, we have a 7mo male from Gemstones, and have just started navigating something with his health, at first thought to be caused by a tick. Unfortunately that test came back negative. I have a call in to Christy - I’m just looking to connect if it turns out our pups share any lineage to see what yours is diagnosed with, that could help us narrow down our search for a diagnosis.
Wishing your puppy the best!! We love our “Lucky” and just want to help him stay healthy. He is just such a sweet boy!
~Becky


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Becky.

Who is in Lucky's pedigree?


----------



## Becky S (Oct 24, 2020)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Hi Becky.
> 
> Who is in Lucky's pedigree?


Hi, our Lucky is from Gemstone's Bring Me Good Luck, and KSP Hungry For Love, if that helps! No plans or rights to breed requested, he is our family's pet and will be "the end of his line" ;-) not neutered yet, but he will be, likely between 12-18m.


----------



## Becky S (Oct 24, 2020)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Hi Becky.
> 
> Who is in Lucky's pedigree?


I should add - our vet believes NO GENETIC LINK and that this is an idiopathic condition that affects 1 in a million / any dog. In case you are looking for a puppy! Christy was very responsive when I reached out to her between when we got the negative tick and the call that they don't think it is genetic or bloodline link. I let her know as soon as the vet gave me that news.


----------



## Ollie’smom (Oct 22, 2020)

thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


Hi, I am late to this post but wanted to see if you ended up purchasing from Gemstone. I actually bought a puppy from her and was not very happy, and I actually have some concerns with her business practices.


----------



## LovePoodles79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ollie's mom, would you be comfortable sharing your experience with Gemstones? I have not locked in any purchase with her, but was considering them for future pup purpose. Would be interested in hearing more about your experience. TY


----------



## LovePoodles79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ollie’smom said:


> Hi, I am late to this post but wanted to see if you ended up purchasing from Gemstone. I actually bought a puppy from her and was not very happy, and I actually have some concerns with her business practices.


Ollie's mom, would you be comfortable sharing your experience with Gemstones? I have not locked in any purchase with her, but was considering them for future pup purpose. Would be interested in hearing more about your experience. TY


----------



## Ollie’smom (Oct 22, 2020)

LovePoodles79 said:


> Ollie's mom, would you be comfortable sharing your experience with Gemstones? I have not locked in any purchase with her, but was considering them for future pup purpose. Would be interested in hearing more about your experience. TY


LovePoodles79 When I picked up my puppy he was very sick and underweight. He had giardia, a bladder infection a urinary tract infection. The dame, was very sweet, but had 3 legs which some professionals told me was abusive for her to birth puppies. There were several other dogs there that were up to 2 years and above, nameless and living in crates in her basement. We felt she was well intentioned, helpful and well informed, but was over her head and was in desperate need of additional hands. If you would like more detail or any other information let me know the best way to contact you.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ollie’smom said:


> LovePoodles79 When I picked up my puppy he was very sick and underweight. He had giardia, a bladder infection a urinary tract infection. The dame, was very sweet, but had 3 legs which some professionals told me was abusive for her to birth puppies. There were several other dogs there that were up to 2 years and above, nameless and living in crates in her basement. We felt she was well intentioned, helpful and well informed, but was over her head and was in desperate need of additional hands. If you would like more detail or any other information let me know the best way to contact you.


Tremendously sad for all.


----------



## Kimberly O'neill (Jun 28, 2021)

HELLO  did you ever adopt your puppy from Gemstone and if so, how did it go?

Months ago I gave Christy a deposit and have asked for pictures of the puppies. She sent one picture of them (a month ago), puppies in a dirty laundry basket, it was upsetting more than exciting. I have since asked for more pictures - nothin.

I did get a response from her as to why she has not sent pictures. It was a long list of reasons why... Too busy, working too many jobs, only time to sleep and take care of animals... blah, blah, blah.

That's alarming to me. To take a picture or two shouldn't be difficult, espesh when you are supposedly taking care of these little babies, so that means you're with them all the times. No?

We are supposed to go meet her this weekend. It is so unfortunate that I am not comfortable with this situation. Buying a puppy from a breeder is a business deal - I want to know that I am purchasing a healthy, cared for puppy.


----------



## Ollie’smom (Oct 22, 2020)

Kimberly O'neill said:


> HELLO  did you ever adopt your puppy from Gemstone and if so, how did it go?
> 
> Months ago I gave Christy a deposit and have asked for pictures of the puppies. She sent one picture of them (a month ago), puppies in a dirty laundry basket, it was upsetting more than exciting. I have since asked for more pictures - nothin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ollie’smom (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Kimberly, 
Did you see my post about Gemstone? Your observation is completely correct! While she is helpful and very knowledgeable, she is completely over her head between all of the new puppies, the older puppies and dogs that live in crates in the basement with no name or proper care, and all of the animals on her property (horses, chickens, turkeys, donkeys, etc). My puppy I bought from her was very sick and underweight from not being properly cared for. 
I took pictures of the puppy before we picked him up and she was very uncomfortable with us taking pictures. 
If my daughter wasn’t completely in love with our puppy and would have been heartbroken if we didn’t bring him home I wouldn’t have done it.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Kimberly O'neill said:


> HELLO  did you ever adopt your puppy from Gemstone and if so, how did it go?
> 
> Months ago I gave Christy a deposit and have asked for pictures of the puppies. She sent one picture of them (a month ago), puppies in a dirty laundry basket, it was upsetting more than exciting. I have since asked for more pictures - nothin.
> 
> ...


I have purchased twice from Gemstone. 
I have known and purchased from Christy first in 2005, bred a litter with one of her males in 2011. I still have a pup from that litter that turned 10 this year and just purchased another baby girl that I picked up at 8 weeks old. She is 4+1/2 months old now. Getting pics was difficult during those 8 weeks then. Christy doesn't just have dogs on her farm. She cares for rescues too. She has horses, goats, geese, and a couple misc critters, I think.😁 I suppose you're hope is that you're going to meet your expectations for a good breeding. You will be pleasantly surprised to find you made a good choice. The animals come first. She manages good care even with a foot/ankle injury. Pics of pups, although we are so excited and want them, really don't relay the absolute joy of an in person greet. You can't see personality in a photo because lighting and hair growth don't afford details. My little baby Maggie was purchased on faith knowing Christy breeds outstanding SPOOs. Maggie being solid black meant a photography nightmare. Holding a litter or even a couple pups and taking pics is not as easy as you'd think. They are wiggle worms who don't face and hold still in the direction you want them to. Especially difficult if you're by yourself. She has multiple litters sometimes too. Momma takes care of pups for about 3 weeks. Once eyes open. It's on. Wiggle worms. She nurses and continues to clean up to an extent but I cleaned my whelping box out throughout the day. At least 2 full cleans. Christy has an outside job too. Anyways. I respect her work ethic and her knowledge is admirable. I think I only had pics twice in 6 weeks. Then I decided to pick her up at 8 weeks. I could've gone to see her at 6 weeks. I never let visitors in til 1st shots were done at 6 weeks. With Covid, the house has been off limits. I have been inside through the years. Christy grooms as well if you didn't know. I don't know if this helps. I hope it does. I'm attaching pup picks of Maggie. You'll see what I mean. What color are you looking for? They change you must be aware of. Not Maggie though, she's ink black. Pics are a few days to a few weeks to 8 week pick up to a couple days ago.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Sometimes breeders choose to breed 2 or even three breeds.


That wasn’t what I said- I found it confusing on the website where the minis were coming from.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> That wasn’t what I said- I found it confusing on the website where the minis were coming from.


I honestly found their about us page odd, which is wonderful they rescue but don't talk their poodles other than a vet tech is in charge which is very odd indeed


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Ollie’smom said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> Did you see my post about Gemstone? Your observation is completely correct! While she is helpful and very knowledgeable, she is completely over her head between all of the new puppies, the older puppies and dogs that live in crates in the basement with no name or proper care, and all of the animals on her property (horses, chickens, turkeys, donkeys, etc). My puppy I bought from her was very sick and underweight from not being properly cared for.
> I took pictures of the puppy before we picked him up and she was very uncomfortable with us taking pictures.
> If my daughter wasn’t completely in love with our puppy and would have been heartbroken if we didn’t bring him home I wouldn’t have done it.
> Best of luck to you!


I really would like to know if you contacted Christy to talk about your issues. It seems a lot of buyers like to complain about breeders but never contact them at the time with their problem. They complain publicly years later about their unsubstantiated issues. If you have a sick pup, you need to contact the breeder right away. Christy stands by her pups 100% for their life. You can't go public with derogatory remarks a year or whstever later. And another note, she has crates in the finished basement because she has a grooming salon there. She has two whelping pens there too. She has been breeding for 22 years with multiple repeat buyers during those years because her breed quality is outstanding. Her dogs have lines that are sought after. She doesn't have to advertise, she has a wait list. I'm sorry you felt you needed to put a post out there like this. I totally disagree with your opinion. I know the reality.


Ollie’smom said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> Did you see my post about Gemstone? Your observation is completely correct! While she is helpful and very knowledgeable, she is completely over her head between all of the new puppies, the older puppies and dogs that live in crates in the basement with no name or proper care, and all of the animals on her property (horses, chickens, turkeys, donkeys, etc). My puppy I bought from her was very sick and underweight from not being properly cared for.
> I took pictures of the puppy before we picked him up and she was very uncomfortable with us taking pictures.
> If my daughter wasn’t completely in love with our puppy and would have been heartbroken if we didn’t bring him home I wouldn’t have done it.
> Best of luck to you!





twyla said:


> I honestly found their about us page odd, which is wonderful they rescue but don't talk their poodles other than a vet tech is in charge which is very odd indeed


Christy used to work outside the home as a vet tech. She is not computer savy and doesn't live for her website. Her time spent is for caring for her animals.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Kimberly O'neill said:


> HELLO  did you ever adopt your puppy from Gemstone and if so, how did it go?
> 
> Months ago I gave Christy a deposit and have asked for pictures of the puppies. She sent one picture of them (a month ago), puppies in a dirty laundry basket, it was upsetting more than exciting. I have since asked for more pictures - nothin.
> 
> ...


I guess a simple answer is Christy sells healthy, happy, excellent temperament, quality blood lined pups. I love her dogs. I wouldn't complain about a puppy soiled towel in a basket. The pups are clean and it probably got soiled in transit from the whelping box. They are pretty young. 3-4 week olds don't hold their poop. Some expectations of breeders are harsh from buyers. You aren't the only buyer either. As a former breeder, I know the realities of breeding and buyer's need to justify their choices. You need to justify breeder shaming when it's unfair.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

.


twyla said:


> I honestly found their about us page odd, which is wonderful they rescue but don't talk their poodles other than a vet tech is in charge which is very odd indeed


Agreed, it seems there was missing information.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

The tone of this thread is starting to be reminiscent of an old thread about a high volume breeder…that many of us who have been here a while probably remember all too well. Hopefully it doesn’t head down that same path.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> The tone of this thread is starting to be reminiscent of an old thread about a high volume breeder…that many of us who have been here a while probably remember all too well. Hopefully it doesn’t head down that same path.


Someone who joins the forum and immediately wants to shame a reputable breeder because of a picture of babies who aren't housebroken makes me remember why I hated showing dogs. I thought this forum was for supporting Poodle ownership. Too many rescues are destroying good breeders and becoming hoarders themselves. I will stand up for good breeding anyday. I don't think titles are the determining factor making a breeder choice. When I bred German Shepherds, over angulation was on the rise. I showed my dogs in Bred by Exhibitor. I did AKC obedience and Schutzhund training. It started becoming about who you knew or who was handling a dog instead of sound quality breeding. You can't certify hips until a dog is 2 years old. Dysplasia started surfacing more and more. The breed club clicks were becoming more catty and the ring was about professional handlers. I left that world behind. I could and would show Maggie, her conformation is worthy of the ring. I won't put myself or her through any more club snobby clicks at my age. I hate the Continental cut too! 🙄😁🤣 Anyways, if you speak untruths, I'll call you on it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I still stand by my comment the Gemstone Poodles About us page is odd
This is where most tout what they do with their poodles, whether is be conformation, agility, rally, hunting, or have them as therapy dogs.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I going to guess the website is old, like maybe 10 years old and has never been updated. Likely why it looks odd. I don't know anything about the breeder but from the way the site is worded Christy is a vet tech or former vet tech and she runs the kennel for someone else. At least that is how it appears to me.
Dogs may very well be good so I would just want copies of health testing records on sire and dam.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Someone who joins the forum and immediately wants to shame a reputable breeder because of a picture of babies who aren't housebroken makes me remember why I hated showing dogs. I thought this forum was for supporting Poodle ownership. Too many rescues are destroying good breeders and becoming hoarders themselves. I will stand up for good breeding anyday. I don't think titles are the determining factor making a breeder choice. When I bred German Shepherds, over angulation was on the rise. I showed my dogs in Bred by Exhibitor. I did AKC obedience and Schutzhund training. It started becoming about who you knew or who was handling a dog instead of sound quality breeding. You can't certify hips until a dog is 2 years old. Dysplasia started surfacing more and more. The breed club clicks were becoming more catty and the ring was about professional handlers. I left that world behind. I could and would show Maggie, her conformation is worthy of the ring. I won't put myself or her through any more club snobby clicks at my age. I hate the Continental cut too! 🙄😁🤣 Anyways, if you speak untruths, I'll call you on it.


I have also heard that the conformation world can be tough and I admire those who are up to the challenge. It’s not for me, but I love the agility world, although there are still cliques. I think the meanness is less prominent in performance and companion venues for some reason.

I do think good breeders have an obligation to improve the breed, or at least not make it worst, and IMO, titles demonstrate a commitment to that. I personally like breeders whose dogs have been successful in multiple venues, it indicates versatility.

That said, I don’t see breeder shaming here. I see people pointing out different experiences with this breeder, some good, and some concerning. As a public forum this information is valuable and helps people make a very hard decision.

I obsessed over finding a breeder for a few years, and learned a lot by coming here and reading about other people’s experiences. Did I take everything as the gospel truth? No, of course not…but much of the information was very helpful. Since then Rose n Poos has put together a vetted list of breeders by location here:








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





it’s great we see potential puppy buyers doing their research, and the more information that is available to them, the better. I like that this forum supports that and think it’s important people are encouraged to present facts. Underweight, sick, parasites, tripod dam, those are facts, as are the positive experience that were posted. They all should be here.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> I have also heard that the conformation world can be tough and I admire those who are up to the challenge. It’s not for me, but I love the agility world, although there are still cliques. I think the meanness is less prominent in performance and companion venues for some reason.
> 
> I do think good breeders have an obligation to improve the breed, or at least not make it worst, and IMO, titles demonstrate a commitment to that. I personally like breeders whose dogs have been successful in multiple venues, it indicates versatility.
> 
> ...


I do think you make some valid points here. Dog ownership should be a wonderful experience. Activity based participation with a dog is way more layed back than conformation. Bloodlines help in choosing those activites as well. Breeders don't necessarily compete and buyers don't purchase for that reason either a lot of times

Research is important. "Testing", although it may have taken a new "spot light" in breeding is no guarantee of health. The list of tests grows constantly. Some conditions don't appear for years and are not genetic. Where is the line on what buyers expectations are? Trends in colors, parti's, phantoms, ... education on "what is"....

A breeder that stands by their pups health with no expiration speaks volumes.

"The Tripod" as you labeled her is one of the sweetest, extremely agile, wonderful dams who doesn't lose a step. She runs circles around the other adults. I personally adore her. She is a capable, wonderful momma. If you lost a leg to cancer tomorrow, would you then have your motherhood opportunity taken away and have a hysterectomy? Losing a leg is not a medical condition. 

Any litter or a single pup can get Giardia, Coccidia, parasites at any location where they reside, even buyers backyards. How buyers manage their pup after purchase can also create health issues. Any breeder can experience common issues like these unless they're living in a bubble. I know Christy deworms, vaccinates, and takes care of her animals and microchips them too. She takes care of the expected "Poodle" standards, docking and dewclaw removal. 

My point is, don't judge a breeder on a photo. Do research but don't join a forum and on the same day write a negative post which jump started this conversation. Not every breeder has a website. I never did. 

Health issues should be brought back to the breeder before going "forum public" so they can have an opportunity to rectify them. Buyers should be taking their new pup to their vet within the 1st week of purchase. Asking yourself if you abided by your responsibly as a buyer to bring your issue back to the breeder 1st, in a timely manner is a courtesy to the breeder and an expected breeder protocol. 

I recommend that you build a rapore with your breeder. I have 16 years of rapore with Gemstone. When I bred GSDs, I built a 40+ year relationship with my 1st GSD breeder. It exists today. She doesn't breed any longer but still owns GSDs. Looking to continue ownership of any breed should have renewed research of lines if older lines are no longer available and is why most repeat buyers start with their previous purchase breeder.
😁 Maybe I'm done now.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

After spending $22,000 and going on vet bills for a single dog all of her issues are genetic and can be tested for. I was a fool once never again, I am very discerning about websites and conversations with breeders, and for me it is an absolute must that a breeder do something with their dogs besides make puppies, shows to me that there is a investment in their breed and their dogs. AS for appropriate OFA and CHIC health testing on the parents not being a complete guarantee I agree, but it is a start as for wanting a breeder to do something with their dogs it means they are breeding with propose, so temperament and physique all come into play. 
My last pup I got from a champion show breeder, the pup is out of AKC Grand Champion parents, is a show fail grew to tall, has very few vet visits beyond they necessary vaccines and well checks, the other visits were him being a puppy doing dumb puppy things
Nope never again is a cute puppy enough, those cute puppies grow up 
I need the odds in my favor health wise or I will go through a rescue group .


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Health issues should be brought back to the breeder before going "forum public" so they can have an opportunity to rectify them.


I admire your compassion and steadfastness in regards to this breeder! Most folks who join the forum are seeking advice on any given subject matter, and generally have no intensions of hurting anyone's feelings. People often would like to inquire here first to help them determine if a concern is large enough to "bother" the breeder (or the vet, or...) with. Even though most breeders welcome questions/concerns from their buyers, some buyers are a little apprehensive with contacting them, perhaps in fear that the breeder will learn how little they may know about raising puppies! Conversation is good. Facts are good. Thanks so much for your input here!


----------



## Janti's Mom (Aug 14, 2021)

thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


I have nothing but accolades for Christy and her dogs. You will never see a name twice on any dog's pedigree that was bred at Gemstones.
I am picking up my second dog from Christy on Monday (my first dog passed away). Christy breeds for health and temperament. Christy is also helpful in answering any questions you may have. She rates as a 10 out of 10 in my book.


----------



## Slick (Aug 30, 2021)

thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


I purchased a puppy in Feb. Very happy with gemstone, they give you all info needed and set my dog up with a chip. I send pics of my dog all the time and they love the feedback. I still to this day ask questions and I always get a response they truly care about any concerns.


----------



## DLC (Nov 15, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> That wasn’t what I said- I found it confusing on the website where the minis were coming from.


We purchased a 10 month old miniature from Christy 5 years ago. We were not allowed in the house which should have been a red flag, met our sweetie outside, fell in love with him and went back to get him 2 days later. We were sent off that day with medication that Christy gave to us b/c he had diarrhea (no proper labeling on the bottle just hand written instructions). When checked by our vet. our pup was diagnosed with being severely malnourished and underweight. Our vet ran all types of tests and no confirmed disease explaining the diarrhea. Long story short, we found out that he was allergic to the food that she sent us home with (bison based). Additionally, the paperwork that she provided us with that had a signed Vet's name was falsified. Another long story short, our pup was seen by the vet, not for a wellness visit/shots but for a broken paw. Apparently, he showed up at this Vet's office with a broken paw, was in a cast for 1 month and a month later we purchase him not knowing any of this history. She failed to disclose the broken paw incident. When I called her and asked, I was told that if I was unhappy, to bring him back. We fell in love with him and definitely knew that we could provide a better home versus bringing him back to her. The point was the falsified paperwork from a vet and failure to disclose a broken paw that occurred 1-2 months prior to us purchasing him. He is 5 now, (went from 5 pounds at 10 months old) and weighs 10 pounds. He is no longer afraid of going down to our basement (was petrified for 2 years of going into the basement) and a smart, happy boy. He goes everywhere with us. However, we spent a lot of time at our Vet getting things straightened out for him.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

A happy life now from a rough beginning. Your pup found the right family . Wishing you all health and happiness til forever.


----------



## Ollie’smom (Oct 22, 2020)

DLC said:


> We purchased a 10 month old miniature from Christy 5 years ago. We were not allowed in the house which should have been a red flag, met our sweetie outside, fell in love with him and went back to get him 2 days later. We were sent off that day with medication that Christy gave to us b/c he had diarrhea (no proper labeling on the bottle just hand written instructions). When checked by our vet. our pup was diagnosed with being severely malnourished and underweight. Our vet ran all types of tests and no confirmed disease explaining the diarrhea. Long story short, we found out that he was allergic to the food that she sent us home with (bison based). Additionally, the paperwork that she provided us with that had a signed Vet's name was falsified. Another long story short, our pup was seen by the vet, not for a wellness visit/shots but for a broken paw. Apparently, he showed up at this Vet's office with a broken paw, was in a cast for 1 month and a month later we purchase him not knowing any of this history. She failed to disclose the broken paw incident. When I called her and asked, I was told that if I was unhappy, to bring him back. We fell in love with him and definitely knew that we could provide a better home versus bringing him back to her. The point was the falsified paperwork from a vet and failure to disclose a broken paw that occurred 1-2 months prior to us purchasing him. He is 5 now, (went from 5 pounds at 10 months old) and weighs 10 pounds. He is no longer afraid of going down to our basement (was petrified for 2 years of going into the basement) and a smart, happy boy. He goes everywhere with us. However, we spent a lot of time at our Vet getting things straightened out for him.


OMG I am so sorry to be reading this, that is awful. I have a feeling I know why your puppy was afraid of going to the basement. You feel like we do, that you saved your pup from her. . Best of luck to you and God bless you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

He is fortunate to be with you,enjoy him and welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Rdahlinger (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey Christie is absolutely fantastic. We bought our Bailey (black standard 3 yr old male) from her when he was 5 months old and we absolutely adore him. He is great with kids and has been the best addition to our family. With Christie you know what you are getting because her dogs our top quality pure bread, microchipped and all vaccinated and shots up to date. Any problem we have had from dog food to him peeing on the floor she has helped us through. Gemstone poodles genuinely cares about their dogs and is extremely knowledgeable in all things poodle. You won’t be disappointed!!



thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


----------



## Poodlemomforever22 (8 mo ago)

thereddogruby said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with Gemstone's Poodles in Tolland, Ct. I've recently left a deposit for a pup in their next litter. First, I'd like to say the owner/breeder was as helpful as can be with all my questions and was the first breeder who took the time to talk to me over the phone. Honestly, she was a delight to talk to. She seemed fair in her pricing, in her mindset about poodles and explained everything. I'm being a cautious buyer and want to make sure my feelings about this breeder are correct- that she is OK and reputable. I've done my research as best as I can, just following it through even further. Thanks all!


I just wanted to take a moment to express how inconsiderate gemstone poodles. How is it ok to sell expensive dogs with serious parasite conditions and awful behavior? Any reputable breeder selling a dog thats not several weeks old has worked on house training. She is cruel and locks her dogs away in disgusting unsanitary conditions. while we were able to train our animals and love them deary the vet bills and medical bills to cure us all from parasitic infections and falsified deworming schedules is infuriating. . All dogs regardless of size or breed deserve love and compassion, not neglect and fear. How does she sleep at night knowing she has harmed families and cost them thousands of medical and vet bills? But because the contract has a clause that states she isn’t responsible for giardia or any parasite infection. Our poodles are gorgeous and defect free but are you willing to take that kind of job on knowing some of her dogs can’t even stand up at 6 months old because of lack of muscle from crate abandonment?


----------



## Poodlemomforever22 (8 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Tremendously sad for all.





LovePoodles79 said:


> Ollie's mom, would you be comfortable sharing your experience with Gemstones? I have not locked in any purchase with her, but was considering them for future pup purpose. Would be interested in hearing more about your experience. TY


hey id
Love to talk to you about your experience since I went through something just as awful and actually contacted animal abuse because my dog was like 12 pounds and could really walk 
{Edited by moderator to remove email address from post.}


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Just a reminder that posting your personal phone number or email address in these threads leaves that information out there for harvest by anyone anywhere in the world.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

I've gotta say this one more time. All you people (buyers) who have "problems" with your 2nd hand dog, have no problem getting on this forum, months later?, posting negative comments, trashing your breeder, but FAIL TO CONTACT THE BREEDER WHEN YOU HAVE A PROBLEM! You are happy to get a dog for free, don't wanna take care of the problems you are made aware of up front. You Start bashing when you aren't willing to call the breeder back when they are up front about wanting those calls to work issues out. What the ...? When you sling crap, you better know - who knows who - and the truth is on this one... I think I know who you really are. And now that I do, I hope every other breeder will too. Register under 2 accounts? Some of us have friends where you speak. And the fact is dog people, know people, in a lot of different dog fields.... groomers, vets offices, breeders, trainers, ACOS, shelters, rescues, .... not in just one town either 😳 OMG, I'm exhausted 🤯🙄🤣🤣🤣 If you can't handle the commitment you made when to took the dog, CONTACT THE BREEDER!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Register under 2 accounts?


I see no evidence of that here, but if someone has registered under two accounts, please report via the report button or by messaging a moderator.

I am closing this thread. Any further discussion can be handled privately.


----------

